# "duds" out of a 17 HMR?



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey all, need some input.

Just bought a Savage 17 HMR synthetic w/heavy barrel for one of my boys. While out shooting at the range the other day, he noticed that some of the rounds were "duds" or didn't fire. For information, we were using the Hornady rounds as we heard those were the best.

I then began to shoot and noticed the same thing. Out of 50 rds, I bet we had at least 10 misfires or "duds". After inspecting these rounds, I could see the firepin impression on the back. I'd then reload that round, and 9 times out of 10, it would fire.

Since then, we've bought some CCI ammo (reluctantly) and will try that, but found it strange that this was happening. We've heard nothing but good things about the guns.

Also, it was about 10 below when we were at the range with little or no wind.

We do plan to take it back or speak to the salesman about it, but I thought I'd throw it at you guys first.

Firing pin spring???? Thoughts???

Thanks, 
Kendall


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Don't be surprized if it is the ammo. I have a friend that bought a case of federal gold medal a year or two ago to shoot indoor league they didnt shoot in his pistol so he gave a brick to me to try in my rifle I could not get them to fire but I have trouble with standard vel. bullets. The rifle may have a flaw, and is "more likely" the case you tried another ammo so I would start with the gun. Magnum


----------

